# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Microsoft Translator, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

bing.com/translator

microsofttranslator.com

microsoft.com/translator

translate.ai

facebook.com/microsofttranslator

twitter.com/mstranslator

github.com/MicrosoftTranslator

Microsoft Translator on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Do You Speak My Language - Microsoft Translator and the Power of Collaboration 

 Published on Sep 4, 2014




> How can your business take advantage of market opportunities outside of your own language? Sit in with Dr. Neil Roodyn of nsquared and Vikram Dendi of Microsoft Research as they discuss Microsoft Translator, the engine that drives Bing Translator and the Microsoft Office translation tools, and how it can help you reach a reach a larger, multi-lingual audience.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Translator Hub Getting Started 

 Published on Sep 5, 2014




> Learn the basics of Microsoft's Translator Hub, and what you need to get started. Translator Hub was developed for organizations with specific language needs such as language preservation or a specific domain and is designed to put the the power of translation in the hands of users.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Translator Hub Getting Started 

 Published on Sep 5, 2014




> Learn the basics of Microsoft's Translator Hub, and what you need to get started. Translator Hub was developed for organizations with specific language needs such as language preservation or a specific domain and is designed to put the the power of translation in the hands of users.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Translator 10 beta for Windows 10

Published on Sep 16, 2015




> Here's a look at the Microsoft Translator 10 Beta. See the universal app in action for the Lumia 830 and Surface Pro 3.
> 
> More details: "Hands-on with Microsoft Translator 10 Beta for Windows 10"
> 
> by Mark Guim
> September 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "TAG Microsoft, Microsoft Translator"

by Dave Calpito
February 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Multilingual speech to sign language translator 

Published on Mar 31, 2016




> ProDeaf, an application vendor specializing in developing technologies to support the hard-of-hearing and deaf communities, integrated the new Microsoft Translator Speech Translation API into their sign language avatar app to enable multi-lingual support of speech to sign scenarios.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Translator: speech translation made easy

Published on Apr 14, 2016




> Take a look under the hood of an app using the new speech translation API. Microsoft Translator’s Group Program Manager, Chris Wendt, and Program Manager Kelly Altom walk you through the code of an iOS designed to add multi-language support to information centers.

----------


## Airicist

Discover the new Microsoft Translator

Published on Dec 13, 2016




> What if you could talk to anyone, regardless of the language they spoke? The personal universal translator has long been a dream of science fiction, but that dream is now a reality: Microsoft Translator translates in-person conversations in real time with up to 100 speakers using their own smartphone, tablet, or PC. Speak in nine different languages, or type in over 50.

----------


## Airicist

AI-powered speech translation

Published on Nov 15, 2017




> Microsoft Translator is the first end-to-end speech translation solution optimized for real-life conversations (vs. simple human to machine commands) available on the market. It's one of the services in Microsoft’s portfolio of artificial intelligence technologies designed to make AI accessible to all.
> 
> This video highlights how Microsoft Translator's speech translation technology works, and how this system is connected to perform the speech translation process.

----------

